# Best trail cam for around $100



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Wanted to get a couple trail cams for this summer to see what is going in and out of our woods. Dont need anything too fancy, what is a good camera for around $100?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i think you would be dissapointed with a 100.00 cam. save up and get one of better quaility. the cuddeback capture is about 225 and a very good one


----------



## wish2hunt (Apr 3, 2009)

i agree. You will be very disappointed in a low end camera. Half the time you wont even get what triggered it in the picture and when it is in the picture you can barely make out what it is. Most cameras ive seen under $100 were low megapixels or 35mm. Digital is the way to go. Save up and get some decent ones.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The wild views are alright. You can get a two pack for about $100. Not the greatest quality or range. But they do get the job done.

Here is a picture of a wild view vs a moultree. One costs around $100 the other $200.

Night pic: Wild View










Night pic: Moultree










Day Pic: Moutlree










The clock on the moultree is more accurate and does not need to be reset as much.

Hope this helps.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I like that those picture include the time, day, and temp, do they all do that? It sounds like you get what you pay for. I may try to look at one a little more expensive, mainly for the range.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The wildview timer kept getting thrown off. Because when I would go and take out the memory card it would not be the correct time when it took my picture.

The moultree was dead on.

Now with trigger speed. yes the more expensive ones have faster trigger speeds. But if you point the camera down a trail and not across a trail trigger speed is not that big of a deal. You will get one pick out of three instead three out of three of the animal with slower trigger speed. I have 3 cameras at each one of my stands so I get loads of pic's.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

So reguardless of price, what is everyone's favorite brand of trail cam? What features are must have, which features dont you care about?


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

Save your money and go with a cuddyback! They are so easy to set and take awesome pictures...Also have time and date on them....You won't be disappointed with a cuddyback!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

You may NOT be disappointed with a cheaper brand of game camera. It's personal preference.

Personally, I like spending $80/on sale for a moultrie 4.0 game watcher, and buying 3 of them, compared to buying 1 cuddeback.

I've used them for 3 years now, haven't had 1 single problem with them, I am satisfied when I get to the field, have 1200 pics on it, most of them with deer, some without. Good quality pictures in the day and night.

So, it's personal preference..............If you want super high quality pics, temperature, moon phase, possibly little better shutter speed, go ahead and spend $250-$400 on a Cuddeback.........

if you want good quality, reliability, time dated pictures, pretty good shutter speed, and only want to spend about $100/camera, usually less if you look around, get a Moultrie 4.0.................I guarantee you will NOT be disappointed

but hey, I'm not a farmer so I can't afford those cuddebacks anyways, I'm just scum who eats the farmers corn they produce, enjoy whichever camera you choose, they are fun!!!!

Tator


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Tator said:


> So, it's personal prbut hey, I'm not a farmer so I can't
> 
> afford those cuddebacks anyways, I'm just scum who eats the farmers corn they produce, enjoy whichever camera you choose, they are fun!!!!
> 
> Tator





> ---------------------------------- what kinda smart a$$ answer was that??? :eyeroll: [/code]


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Step 1, Become a Corn Farmer
Step 2, ???
Step 3, Profit!

I like all the replies I have gotten, I plan to keep my eye's out for any kind of sale, and hopefully before Fall pick up something in the mid price range, quality isnt as much of a concern but I would like it to have some good range, and a long battery life, I have been told the reconyx RM45 can be had for a good price on ebay if you keep a look out, and has all the features of a 55, just not color.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If you go reconxy.......you are going top of the line. Great camera's. I don't have one personally but know people who have.

The Moultree I showed the pictures of only cost about $199. You can find them on sale sometimes for $180. Or if you can get discount vouchers from cabela's you can get $30 off.

The Moultree I have I never had to change the batteries last fall. I put it out this spring for a quick scouting for my brother for turkey hunting. Batteries were still full.

So it has a great battery life.
Here is the link to the one I have:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I guess those aren't so cheap on ebay, maybe cheap for the person who gave me the advice. I wonder how much it would be to hire an illeagal alien to live up in a tree with a disposable camera, probably would have to provide him with hot dogs, but how much could that be, $20-$30 per month? :beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

haha, cheaper than buying a Cuddeback!!!! haha

With the Dems. in office, that might actually be legal some day, rent a mexican and set him in a tree for a couple weeks and he'll inform you how many deer, and size that he sees.

Might have to learn spanish though, just the main words, big, little, many, horns...............you know, the basics.....

Hell, they don't even think mexicans crossing the border is a crime!!!! un-real

I've got a pile of pics from my moultrie 4.0, if ya want I can email them to ya, just pm me your email address and you can see the quality I get

Tator


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Another vote for the moultrie D40's, a great camera for what you spend, $100 or less.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

keep in mind though that one of the main importences is trigger speed. if your going to set up a camera over a scrape,bait, mineral lick any cam will do. if your setting on trails you need a cam that has a FAST reaction time. i'm not bashing moultrie but i think they have a pretty slow reation time. i'd look for one in the .05-1.00 second time. good luck


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I set moultries on trails all the time and have no problem catching deer on the move. Its all in how you set em up. Set up perpendicular to the line of travel and all youll get is tails and grass. Set up on the angles and no worries.

Id rather have 2-3 moultries than one cuddeback.


----------

